# Moguls. EW! help?



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Moguls*

Take a private lesson. It's a good investment.

Initiate your turn with your front foot at the top of the mogul. Front and rear legs should work independent of each other. That should get you started but really, take a lesson. 

Here's my experience when I did it and I'm in my 6th season.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I love moguls... attack them with jump turns, or jump em.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

I live in unfortunate Cleveland, OH. haha. and I am a former instructor. However, we don't have moguls for approximately 90% of the season, and it's hard for me to get elsewhere. I travel up to NY as much as possible however their instructors are at around the same level of myself and wouldn't feel comfortable dishing out the cash that I would for taking an advanced lesson from an L3 certified instructor out west. I'll see what I can get myself into next season, hopefully more snowboarding than this past one entailed. I'll try both techniques on my own (as like Mr. Japan snowboarder, I am self-taught), the jumping and the independent feet-I am ultimately trying to improve glade riding (again like Mr. Japan-lol) and I think the jumping might be a LITTLE difficult there. Thanks so much for the advice


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Moguls*

Unfortunately, I can't help you with that Cleveland thing...although I remember (in the vaguest way) some interesting evenings in The Flats.

I spent $275 for 3 hours at A-Basin...approximately. It sped up my learning by years. That's a bargain. I look forward to next year's classes and working on line selection.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

omgosh that's you!? HAHAH i've had that video saved in my favorites for YEARS!! =) how funny, I think I'll just have to come out to Mt Hood one of these days*

- When I start learning, should I be on the left side of the bumps (which means I'd be turning heelside to get back out) or should I start on the right side (turning toeside to get out)-I don't have a turn preference but ANYTHING that makes these things easier helps! thanks so much for the advice!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Snowolf;270313
[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIWvdw-n9W8 said:


> YouTube - Intermediate Snowboard Lesson: Introduction to Moguls[/url]


Nice video Wolf!!!
I watched all of them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

kimmypoohx3 said:


> Is there any one fail-proof technique that works?


snowolf gave you an excellent, extensive post on moguls. you would do well to follow his advice.

that said, and with all due respect to snowolf, it's a lot to remember. you want one thing to improve your mogul riding? get as low as you possibly can (primarily by bending at the knee). much lower than you do when riding normally.

have fun.

alasdair


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> When you first start learning to ride moguls, begin with the smallest ones you can and ride down the edge of the mogul field if at all possible. Make a turn into the moguls and turn around a few exiting back out to the side to "regroup". As you begin to enter these mogul fields, two of the most important things to keep in mind are independent leg flexion and extension movements and independent rotary movements of the hips.
> 
> As you slowly advance, begin traversing back and forth across the moguls, making your turns to the sides of the run where you can make easier turns. As you do this traversing, keep the legs super loose and allow independent flexing and extending of each leg as the board goes up and down over the bumps in into the troughs. Staying loose is the only way to remain stable in terrain like this.
> 
> ...


I examined you riding at the end. 

I know this is not an AASI model either but it might be worth to mention that in addition to your anticipatory rotation, you are using counter rotation during the quick turns where your arms jerk in the opposite direction of the board. Not sure if you were trying to do that but it could have been an "unconcious" manuever. This technique seems more pronounced when some riders try to "zipper" it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

so much help. I am going to take all of those things into consideration!! unfortunately the season is over in my neck of the woods...will talk next year! my best* -K


----------

